# Tempo: Outono começa hoje às 16:44 em Portugal continental



## rbsmr (22 Set 2008 às 11:44)

Lisboa, 22 Set (Lusa) - O Outono começa hoje quando forem 16:44 em Portugal continental, acompanhado por condições meteorológicas características desta estação do ano, como aguaceiros e uma pequena descida da temperatura.

O Outono vai prolongar-se até ao próximo Solstício, que ocorre no dia 21 de Dezembro às 17:04, em Portugal continental.

A chegada do Outono antecede a alteração da hora, que acontece no próximo dia 26 de Outubro, dando início à chamada Hora de Inverno.

Nesse dia, quando forem 02:00 em Portugal continental, os relógios deverão ser atrasados 60 minutos.

O equinócio do Outono no Hemisfério Norte marca o "instante em que o Sol, no seu movimento anual aparente, cruza o equador celeste", de acordo com a definição do Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa.

Equinócio é uma palavra de origem latina que significa "noite igual ao dia", dado que, nestas datas, dia e noite têm igual duração, precisa ainda a mesma fonte.

Para hoje, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê céu geralmente muito nublado, aguaceiros por vezes fortes, acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo e ainda uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2008 às 12:56)

Pois é, pois é, demos então as boas vinda ao Outono 

E vamos lá ver se realmente lhe podemos aplicar o nome    estou farto de secas iminentes.


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2008 às 13:01)

Eu costumo dizer que o Outono é a longa estrada que nos separa do Inverno assim como a Primavera é a longa estrada que conduz ao Verão. 

Tirando uma ou outra possível situação, não é das minhas estações favoritas... E o inverno tão perto e contudo tão longe. Esse sim desperta em mim um sentimento especial 

Mas venha então ele ás 16h44m... Se for barulhento mais bem vindo é!


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2008 às 16:48)

O Outono começou à poucos minutos...

Espero que tenha muita chuva, e neve cá em Bragança


----------

